# Proud Mommy's update



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

:aktion033: 
Thank you, to everyone that helped on my last post!
I was having a problem getting Tink to go poo-poo outside.
She sleeps w/ my son, but early Sat & Sun morning
she jumped off his bed, came & woke me up to take her outside!!!!! :new_shocked: 
She went to the restroom outside & did not have Any accidents in the house!
When I am home, I have taken her out of her little spot & let
her run in the livingroom & kitchen.
No Accidents!!!
I put pads down where she likes to hide & she uses them.
I never thought a dog would be a private poo-pooer but I have one!
We now look away when she goes , & we do not have any problems.
I put bells on the door but she only rings them when she sees
her friends & wants to play. :smilie_tischkante: 
I also, watched her to see what signs she gives when she needs to go.
I am soooo proud of my Tink!
I knew she could do it!
Mom just needed to learn what to do!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Way to go Tink! See you finally got your mom trained! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

They all have their idiosyncrasies don't they!!? :smpullhair: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Way to go Tink :aktion033: :aktion033: what a good little girl you are :grouphug: You have made your mummy so proud :thumbsup: 
I was going to say also, she sure has you trained well


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

wahoo! Good doggie, Tink!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Good job Tink-keep it up!! :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

ahhh what a good little girl!! :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Tink your such a good fluff. :aktion033: Isn't it great when they finally get it


----------



## jacksonsmomma (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats, Tink! You were firm ... you were patient... and you never gave up on your human! Way to go, little one!!! *wink* 

Congrats, Mom. You did good. 

Kari & Jackson


----------

